# Time to part ways.



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

This morning we had coffee and pastry's with Ken and Jan (Rugbyken) before parting they are off to Spain to get some sun and Linda and I are staying in Portugal to take in some of the sites as we wend our way back home.
Thanks to both of them for putting up with us for the last few weeks, just remember no gloating when you reach the sun and we're still in wet Portugal.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 3, 2018)

thank you for the company lee i’ve had a great time even the wet & windy days found a couple of new good spots revisited some old favourites but with over a month left got to head for the sun , thought we would dry out and slim down only for our mate at torreivaja to ring and arrange a meet up oh no! we comfortably reached Osuna stooped for lpg at north Ayemonte then went for diesel at cartaya it had gone down even more only 1.067 ltr now


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

We went to Tavira tried to park near the market to be welcomed by the police, telling us we weren't welcome to even park and visit the town. We decided to take ourselves to Olhao where we are now, the rain has formed a moat around us .
Things can only get better. 
Safe journey.


----------



## Wully (Mar 3, 2018)

I’d love it to rain here lee I’ve had to dig the car out of 2 feet of snow and go to shops for emergency beer supplies 
At least when rain goes of it’ll be nice looked like youse had a laugh with ken and jan you’ll miss the company.


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’d love it to rain here lee I’ve had to dig the car out of 2 feet of snow and go to shops for emergency beer supplies
> At least when rain goes of it’ll be nice looked like youse had a laugh with ken and jan you’ll miss the company.



Can you not suffer that oot o date stuff you were dishing oot at the meet awe sh-t you said I wuz nae tea say **** ,oops soz mate 
I sent this before I could stop it:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## kenspain (Mar 3, 2018)

Lee said:


> This morning we had coffee and pastry's with Ken and Jan (Rugbyken) before parting they are off to Spain to get some sun and Linda and I are staying in Portugal to take in some of the sites as we wend our way back home.
> Thanks to both of them for putting up with us for the last few weeks, just remember no gloating when you reach the sun and we're still in wet Portugal.



Tell them to bring the sun with them it,s wet and windy here :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 3, 2018)

Of course we’ll bring the sun with us it always shines on the righteous don’t you know, or something like that I’m being delayed at Roquetas del mar for a couple of days/weeks whatever I’m easily led


----------



## kenspain (Mar 3, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> Of course we’ll bring the sun with us it always shines on the righteous don’t you know, or something like that I’m being delayed at Roquetas del mar for a couple of days/weeks whatever I’m easily led



I hope your not thinking of going to that naughty club down there :lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’d love it to rain here lee I’ve had to dig the car out of 2 feet of snow and go to shops for emergency beer supplies
> At least when rain goes of it’ll be nice looked like youse had a laugh with ken and jan you’ll miss the company.



We will miss the company but they wouldn't let Ken into the Betty Ford Clinic,  It was something about him being barred due to the adverse effect on the other clients.
It must be getting desperate up there if you're nearly out of beer, I see Christine had got the bread maker out so I hope the bacon reserves hold up.


----------



## Wully (Mar 3, 2018)

The laird said:


> Can you not suffer that oot o date stuff you were dishing oot at the meet awe sh-t you said I wuz nae tea say **** ,oops soz mate
> I sent this before I could stop it:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



 oot a date beer nae chance  it’s lucky if it lasts a day in my world. I did buy three cases of alcohol free beer without noticing when I noticed I took it along too meet at Rutland waited till it got dark then dished it out round fire everybody thought what a nice guy giving his beer away think rob twigged after about four


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 3, 2018)

Shame about the non welcome at Tavira. We stayed there last year - lovely town, restaurants and market.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Shame about the non welcome at Tavira. We stayed there last year - lovely town, restaurants and market.



It is a shame, I don't understand what was going on but it's there loss there are a lot more beautiful places in Portugal. It's best not to get upset and just move on.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 3, 2018)

See ! as soon as l leave you on your own, they move you on dodgy looking types


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 3, 2018)

It's gone very quiet round here, today.
Well.miss you. 
Ps. I think somebody handed Ken's doormat into the council office.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> See ! as soon as l leave you on your own, they move you on dodgy looking types



Cheek base face cheek.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> It's gone very quiet round here, today.
> Well.miss you.
> Ps. I think somebody handed Ken's doormat into the council office.



I would raffle it and give the 50 cents to charity.


----------

